# Shamsulauto X-Trail Accessories



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I found this link while searching the web. I thought it would interest some of you which are looking for low cost accessory alternatives. Here are the products they offer for the X-Trail:

*Front Bar Code No: NXF-001:*









*Side Step Bar Code No: NXS-102:*









*Spoiler with Paint Code No: NXT-304:*









*Sun Visor Code No: NXT-301:*









*Front Sump Guard Code No: NXF-002:*









*Rear Sump Guard Code No: NXR-201:*









*Side Step Aluminium Code No: NXS-105:*









*Side Step Bar (Oval-Shaped) Code No: NXS-104:*









*Front Bar 3' inch Code No: NXF-003*

*Door Visor Code No: NXS-101:*









*Cargo Tray Code No: NXT-309:*









*Body Lining Code No: NXS-103:*

*Brake/Clutch Pedal Locking Device Code No: NXT-303:*









*Chrome Cover (Import) Code No: NXS-107:*









Enquiries can be made at Tel:603-62779082/62776002; Fax:60362758749; Email:[email protected]


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great products...*

I was in touch with this company a while ago and they do carry great items.. it's just the cost to ship, makes the pricing not worth it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Same observation*



SCHESBH said:


> I was in touch with this company a while ago and they do carry great items.. it's just the cost to ship, makes the pricing not worth it.


Yes Stephen, same here when I approached this company for pricing and shipping cost to Sydney.

By the way, MAXDAX is sourcing their stuff from these guys (i think) and I was give a wholesale price list from Shamsul (which is not much less than MAXDAX's current pricing anyway)


----------



## FOTOKING (May 10, 2011)

WHO KNOW HOW TO INSTALL FOG LIGHT ON X TRAIL.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

And why on earth would you pick a 6 YEAR old thread to ask this question???


----------

